# CLueless Noob here



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Im' in San Diego, and I want to try this. I downloaded the app. Where can I read someone's blog, or whatever, to fully explain the Flex experience, and the prime thing, and what is it all about? etc


thanks,
OL


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

*http://tinyurl.com/gkvs3ru*
This will be the majority of the job.


----------

